# Kronos timecard



## rd123 (Dec 1, 2020)

Why is my timecard showing like this?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 2, 2020)

It has your punches & you are getting paid. I don't use Kronos.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 2, 2020)

rd123 said:


> Why is my timecard showing like this?View attachment 11867


it does that sometimes. as one as the punches in black are correct, you're good


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 2, 2020)

It can also do that if you are scheduled under 2 different work centers during one shift.


----------



## rd123 (Dec 2, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> It can also do that if you are scheduled under 2 different work centers during one shift.


First I also thought so . But I was scheduled only for one area but it was not my usual . I work in market but that day I was on fulfillment . May be that’s y.


----------

